# A Few Simple Rules



## Nicodemus

Alright hoghunters, whether you hunt hogs with traditional or modern weapons of any kind, spot and stalk, stillhunt, or stand hunt, this is your place for it. As per the rules of the forum, they apply here as well. To bash doghunters or any other type will not be tolereated. 

Ya`ll enjoy your subforum.


----------

